# Ford 5610



## amherst (Apr 11, 2009)

could anyone tell me where the fuse panel is located on a 5610 ford tractor it is around mid nineteen eighties. Thanks


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

welcome to the site..not 100 % but check as you are seating on the seat to the left side of steering wheel under dash panel..or lift up hood should be next to the battery..if that where the battery is on that year..someone will be along soon to help also..good luck


----------

